# Lecteur cd mange disque qui fatigue



## DARKEMUS (24 Juin 2003)

Mon lecteur semble être mort puisqu'il patine et ne reconnait plus les cd, préférant tous les éjecter...
Ma question :
Sur cet imac 350 mange disque, est-il possible de trouver un autre lecteur de cd ou de dvd,  ou au mieux un graveur de cd ??
Si oui, où ??

Je ne suis pas fada des graveurs externes...

Gilles


----------



## Telonioos (24 Juin 2003)

Pour remplacer ton lecteur CD par un combo CD/DVD, une seule adresse, la meilleure : macinside@mac.com !!!!!

Il a été mon fournisseur officiel, le montage est facile à faire soit-même.

Fait une petite recherche sur ce même forum, il y a qq post qui parlent de ça.


----------



## DARKEMUS (24 Juin 2003)

Je fonce sur ce site et vais fouiller mieux le forum... Je m'étais servis du moteur de recherche, mais très mal, visiblement...

Merci, Gilles


----------

